# Just got this pic from a friend of mine



## Smackem (Jan 24, 2015)

Taken near hazlehurst this morning.....


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 24, 2015)

looks like the bull that the man at broxton owns along with cows and yearlings and red deer.


----------



## mattech (Jan 24, 2015)

There is a high fence place in twiggs county. I see elk in there all the time. Its called dixieland plantation.


----------



## Stetson (Jan 24, 2015)

Nice livestock. Just don't confuse it with a true game animal that could get away if pursued.


----------



## antharper (Jan 24, 2015)

bronco611 said:


> looks like the bull that the man at broxton owns along with cows and yearlings and red deer.



I lived in Broxton , coffee co for the first 27 yrs of my life we use to ride by and look at them all the time he use to have a lot of them.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Feb 4, 2015)

antharper said:


> I lived in Broxton , coffee co for the first 27 yrs of my life we use to ride by and look at them all the time he use to have a lot of them.



He still has a lot of them. I see them all the time. He's got some BIG Bulls, Whitetails and red deer.


----------

